# Routing through 18mm plywood?



## Luciano (Jul 20, 2010)

I am new to carpentry but I have been making display stands with the main side boards made with MDF. Having heard all the nasty stuff about working with it long term I'm now looking at working with 18mm WBP plywood instead (need a smooth surface to stick vinyl). Until now I did the work with a circular saw and jig saw but now looking to start working with a router for better and faster results(?)
My questions to anyone out there are: 1) will a router cut through it ok and leave a smooth edge? 2) will a router save me time considering I'm cutting some curves? 3) any other advise would be welcome!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Routing plywwod on edge*



Luciano said:


> I am new to carpentry but I have been making display stands with the main side boards made with MDF. Having heard all the nasty stuff about working with it long term I'm now looking at working with 18mm WBP plywood instead (need a smooth surface to stick vinyl). Until now I did the work with a circular saw and jig saw but now looking to start working with a router for better and faster results(?)
> My questions to anyone out there are: 1) will a router cut through it ok and leave a smooth edge? 2) will a router save me time considering I'm cutting some curves? 3) any other advise would be welcome!


Hi Luciano.

I am surprised that you have not had a reply as yet.

My 2¢ worth is:

I don't believe the router will leave a smoother edge that an jig saw due to the nature of plywood. - maybe a little bit cleaner...

If you have a number of these display stands to make, I would consider using a template for the curves. Cut close to the line (1/8") with the jig saw and clean up the edges with the router and template. This may save some time as you do not have to be dead accurate with the jig saw.

At least I will start the discussion....

James


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Luciano, a router would give you way less tearout than either a jigsaw or a circ saw. It is quite a bit slower though. One thing I have done many times in the past when working on site, is to rough the cut about 1/8" wide, then do a quick pass with a router on a straight edge. This is real handy if you don't have a table saw on site.

I am with James on it being much easier to repeat a good quality curved cut by making a template to use.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Luciano. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## Luciano (Jul 20, 2010)

So making the actual cut with the router would be too slow. I conclude from what you guys say that my best option would be to use a table saw and then for the rounded corners a jig saw- all about 1/8" wider and then finish with the router using a template?

Many thanks James and Jim for the advise and thank you Jerry and "Doc" for the welcome. Glad I found this forum already :yes4:


----------

